# need a sweater....



## titiaamor (Sep 21, 2013)

It's getting chilly in the mornings here, and I want a sweater for my little Dragonlilly. 

Can you recommend the best place to find something practical? I went to Petco, but aside from a parka (which is great) the other clothes were decorative. I want a snug sweater or t-shirt for her torso to keep her comfortable on our morning walks.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

On line I get a lot from Baxter Boo. I got this angora sweater for Lily on Amazon.
Good luck!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

What size is she? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## titiaamor (Sep 21, 2013)

She is six pounds and is usually an extra-small or small.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Lupitas Burrito Wrap A Toasty Warm by LupitasChicBoutique on Etsy
What about this? 

Or else I also you can always find something else on etsy  just do a search and check it out..I'm on etsy everyday digging true hihi


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have any xs sweaters or shirts but I do have a small Lulu Pink sweater if you would want it. It used to be Venus' but she's gotten too large for it over the years. The only issue with it is Venus nibbled the sequins off of the heart on it.


----------



## titiaamor (Sep 21, 2013)

I'll take it! Thanks because I am low income. I guess I can PM you.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

message me your address. i'll send you a couple things too


----------

